# Llandudno



## sidsal (Nov 13, 2007)

Pre ww2 cruise ships would occasionally call at Llandudno.
Just before the war the Kungsholm called 2years running and the StTrillo acted as tender to ferry the pax to the pier for Snowdonia tours etc
On the first visit the St trillo broke down whilst taking a lot of elderly lax back to the ship and the wind and sea were rising.
In Conwy a fisherman heard the radio messages and with great presence of mind, sailed around the Orme and towed the St Trillo to the ship where the pax were put aboard with difficulty.
The next year the fisherman and the mayor of Llandudno and their wives were invited to dinner on the Kungsholm and whilst aboard the wind and seas got rough and she up anchor and sailed away from the Lee shore. The guests were landed next day at Douglas IOM still i. Their dinner jackets etc.


----------



## Laurie Ridyard (Apr 16, 2014)

Come lo Llandudno for the Grand Victorian Extravaganza!

2nd , 3rd & 4th May

See http://www.victorian-extravaganza.com/whats-on


----------

